

Cybersecurity Act Returns With a Fresh Coat of Paint - mcantelon
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/09/cybersecurity-act-returns-with-a-fresh-coat-of-paint

======
skolor
I've heard a little bit about this bill, particularly about the "President can
shut down the internet" part. Can anyone explain how shutting down the
internet could help national security? I was under the impression that a cyber
attack's point was to do exactly that. It seems like, I don't know, poisoning
our water supply so that terrorists can't do it first.

